# Creepy snowglobes



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the giant spider one.

http://inventorspot.com/articles/snow_globes_14655


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are some way bizarre scenes in some of those.

The spider one is definitely the best


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Interesting to say the least. I'd like to see one that shows the hedge maze and frozen Jack Nicholson at the end of The Shining. Great... something else I gotta make.

-Fetch-


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Just recently purchased a couple of Halloween style snowglobes ...so this post caught my eye. wow..... interesting scenes.... I don't know if I would pay $750....
will that is not true. I would NOT pay $750.00 for one of these... But heck...that spider one is awfully neat !


----------

